# ISPConfig 2.2.30 released



## Till (19. März 2009)

ISPConfig 2.2.30 is available for download.

This ISPConfig release adds support for WebDAV, updates PHP to 5.2.9 and OpenSSL to 0.9.8j.
Several minor bugs were fixed.


Detailed Changelog
------------------

- Added: WebDAV support.
- Added: Created help files for the DNS Manager.
- Added: Added subdomain part to email address in email user form if the web site's subdomain is not www.
- Added: Added checks to correctly format the email forward and email alias fields.
- Added: Added format checks for the spam whitelist and spam blacklist fields.
- Updated: PHP to 5.2.9.
- Updated: OpenSSL to 0.9.8j.
- Bugfix: Fixed problem with mod_python and .htaccess.
- Bugfix: ISPConfig couldn't start/stop/restart services if netstat listed them as tcp6 instead of tcp.
- Bugfix: Fixed bug in mail_logs.php that could possibly extract wrong mail traffic values from the mail log.
- Bugfix: whitespace and empty lines are now not removed anymore from manual additions to the BIND and Postfix/Sendmail configurations.
- Bugfix: Domain forwards are not converted to lower case anymore.
- Bugfix: error messages for reseller and client forms are now localized.
- Bugfix: when "Create DNS-MX" was checked for a website, the MX record was created, no matter if there was already
          an MX record for that host in the DNS-Manager.
- Bugfix: MX records created through the "Create DNS-MX" checkbox had the wrong groupid. If you edited such a record in
          the DNS-Manager and then sometime later moved it to the recycle bin, the record could not be seen in the recycle bin.
- Changed: Better parsing of DNS records. Backend checks if there's a trailing dot.
- Changed: Disabled HTTP and FTP monitoring in the check_services.php script. These services will from now
           on only be monitored if you create a monitoring job for them under Management -> Server -> Services -> Monitoring.


Download
--------

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads.htm

Forums
------

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums


Installation Instructions
-------------------------

Download the ISPConfig-2.2.30.tar.gz from ispconfig.org:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ispconfig/ISPConfig-2.2.30.tar.gz?download


Installation on the shell as root user:

tar xvfz ISPConfig-2.2.30.tar.gz
cd install_ispconfig
./setup

The installer automatically detects the installed ISPConfig version and
performs an update.


----------



## fuxifux (19. März 2009)

Da war ich wohl ein wenig voreilig, ich hab die neue Version gleich installiert.
Zuerst sah es ganz gut aus, dann kam eine Reihe von Fehlermeldungen.

Die sehen etwa so aus:

```
Note that the MySQL client library is not bundled anymore!
ERROR: Could not configure PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories                                           : Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/aps.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/spamassassin.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/uudeview.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/clamav.tar.gz« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/cronolog« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/cronosplit« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/ispconfig_tcpserver« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/zip« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
mv: Aufruf von stat für »binaries/unzip« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »spamassassin« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »uudeview« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »clamav« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausführen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat für »ispconfig_tmp« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
cp: Aufruf von stat für »dist.info« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Alle Voraussetzungen erfuellt.
Here we go...
chmod: Zugriff auf »./install.php« nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

./setup2: line 1090: mysql_config: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1091: httpd: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1092: httpd2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1093: httpd2: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1103: ip_addresses: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1105: /root/ispconfig/php/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
./setup2: line 1106: /root/ispconfig/dist.info: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Neustart einiger Dienste...
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
[Thu Mar 19 16:19:43 2009] [warn] The Alias directive in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf at line 247 will probably never match because it overlaps an earlier Alias.
./setup2: line 1143: [: ==: unary operator expected
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 66: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
ISPConfig system stopped!
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Starting ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 45: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 48: /root/ispconfig/php/php: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Quota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzbereit.

./setup2: line 1189: cd: /tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```
und seither funktioniert ISPConfig nicht mehr...

Edit: ach ja, Ich verwende Debian Etch auf einem Dedizierten Server


----------



## Till (19. März 2009)

Auf Deinem Server fehlt das das libmysqlclien15-dev Paket. Dass muss vorhandeen gewesen sein als Du ispconfig das letzte mal installiert oder aktualisiert hast da man keine Version von ISPConfig ohne das installieren kann.

Installier bitte das fehlende Paket und rufe dann auf:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

und dann versuch das Update nochmal. Danach musst Du ggf. das SSL Zertifikat für ISPConfig neu erstellen:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=358&postcount=4


----------



## fuxifux (19. März 2009)

Danke schön, das war's. Voreilig war ich also schon lange vor dem Update mal... 

Jetzt läuft wieder alles.


----------



## lindesbs (20. März 2009)

Update auf einem Lenny 64bit von 2.2.29 auf 2.2.30 hat problemlos geklappt !

Danke fuer dieses super System, wo ist eigentlich der SpendenKnopf fuer das Projekt ?


----------



## hunter999 (23. März 2009)

Hallo Till,

auch hier bei meinem Server hat das Update auf einem Lenny 64bit von 2.2.29 auf 2.2.30 problemlos geklappt !

Vielen Dank für die sehr gute Arbeit!

P.S.: Was wurde eigentlich bzgl. der htaccess Dateien geändert?


----------



## Till (23. März 2009)

> P.S.: Was wurde eigentlich bzgl. der htaccess Dateien geändert?


Kann ich Dir so nicht sagen, die Bugfixes hat Falko gemacht. Wenn Du es genau wissen willst kannst Du z.B. mit einem SVN Client Deiner Wahl auf das ISPConfig repository zugreifen und Dir ansehen welche dateien und Zeilen bei diesem Bugfix geändert wurden.


----------



## redi78 (23. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite mit Ubuntu 6.06 Server und ISP Config. Beim update auf die aktuellste Version erhielt ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lltdl
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
make: *** [libphp5.la] Fehler 1
ERROR: Could not make PHP
cd: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/aps.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/spamassassin.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/uudeview.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/clamav.tar.gzâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/cronologâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/cronosplitâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/ispconfig_tcpserverâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/zipâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âbinaries/unzipâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: spamassassin.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âspamassassinâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: uudeview.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âuudeviewâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: clamav.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âclamavâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
tar: aps.tar.gz: Kann open nicht ausfÃ¼hren.: No such file or directory
tar: Nicht behebbarer Fehler: Programmabbruch.
tar: Child returned status 2
tar: Fehler beim Beenden, verursacht durch vorhergehende Fehler.
mv: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âispconfig_tmpâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
cp: Aufruf von stat fÃ¼r âdist.infoâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory
Alle Voraussetzungen erfuellt.
Here we go...
chmod: Zugriff auf â./install.phpâ nicht mÃ¶glich: No such file or directory

./setup2: line 1090: mysql_config: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1091: httpd: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1092: httpd2: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1093: httpd2: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1103: ip_addresses: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1105: /root/ispconfig/php/php: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1106: /root/ispconfig/dist.info: No such file or directory
Neustart einiger Dienste...
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
./setup2: line 1143: [: ==: unary operator expected
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
Shutting down ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 66: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: No such file or directory
ISPConfig system stopped!
shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
Starting ISPConfig system...
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 45: /root/ispconfig/httpd/bin/apachectl: No such file or directory
/etc/init.d/ispconfig_server: line 48: /root/ispconfig/php/php: No such file or directory
ISPConfig system is now up and running!
Herzlichen Glueckwunsch! Ihr ISPConfig-System ist jetzt installiert. Falls Sie Quota nachinstalliert haben, fuehren Sie noch die in der Installationsanleitung beschriebenen Schritte durch. Ansonsten ist Ihr System jetzt ohne Reboot einsatzbereit.

./setup2: line 1189: cd: /tmp/install_ispconfig/compile_aps/../..: No such file or directory
root@Server1:/tmp/install_ispconfig#
```

Ich bin verzweifelt. Kann mir bitte jemand helfen?

Danke und lg,
redi78


----------



## Till (24. März 2009)

Bei Dir scheint eines der Libraries zu fehlen, und zwar die " Runtime libraries for GNU Libtool Dynamic Module Loader". Ruf mal auf:

apt-cache search ltdl

dann müsstest Du den namen des Paketes erhalten, das fehlt. Installier das Paket und dann ruf auf jeden Fall den Fokfenden Befehl auf:

mkdir /root/ispconfig

bevor Du ein erneutes Update versuchst.


----------



## hunter999 (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

habe doch ein kleines Problem bemerkt.
Wenn ich ein neues Web anlege geht er beim aufruf der URL im Browser immer auf die SharedIP Seite (sieht man auch im Error Log des Apachen).

Leider stehe ich mit dem Problem auf dem Schlauch.
Vielleicht weiß ja einer Hilfe.

IP in ISPConfig ist gleich der IP welche im Namesserver eingetragen ist.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Die shared IP Seite erhältst Du immer dann, wenn der apache die website nicht zuordnen kann. Also:

1) Die IP der Webseite stimmt nicht mit der IP im DNS Überein.
oder 2) Die Konfiguration konnte nicht geschrieben werden da ein Fehler in einer apache Direktive vorlag.

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=175961&postcount=6

Das Problem hat aber nicht mit dem 2.2.30 Release selbst zu tun.


----------



## hunter999 (25. März 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> 2) Die Konfiguration konnte nicht geschrieben werden da ein Fehler in einer apache Direktive vorlag.
> 
> http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showpost.php?p=175961&postcount=6


Hier scheint der Fehler zu liegen da kein Eintrag in der Vhosts_ispconfig.conf Datei vorliegt.
Meinst du mit Fehler in der Apache Direktive das untere Feld wo ich für das jeweilige Web Angaben machen kann?
Wenn ja da habe ich bisher noch nichts eingetragen!



Zitat von Till:


> Das Problem hat aber nicht mit dem 2.2.30 Release selbst zu tun.


Sorry, ich dachte nur da dieser Fehler vorher definitiv noch nicht aufgetreten ist.


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Ich hab Dir da oben einen Link gepostst, mach bitte mal das was da drin steht damit wir wissen was das Problem ist.


----------



## hunter999 (25. März 2009)

Es kommt folgendes:


```
Syntax error on line 370 of /etc/apache2/vhosts/Vhosts_ispconfig.conf:
RewriteBase: only valid in per-directory config files
```
An dieser stelle steht (Zeile 370): 
	
	



```
RewriteBase /
```
Edit:
Konnte das Problem beheben. Er hat beim Anlegen des neuen Webs nach dem Update auf die 2.2.30 aus welchen grund auch immer bei einem anderen Web diesen Code in die Vhosts_ispconfig.conf eingetragen:


```
<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>
    Options +FollowSymLinks
    RewriteEngine on
    RewriteBase /
    RewriteRule .* - [E=HTTP_AUTHORIZATION:%{HTTP:Authorization}]
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/(media|skin|js)/
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l
    RewriteRule .* index.php [L]
</IfModule>
```
Ich habe es entfernt und schon funktioniert es wieder.
Aber warum geht das nicht mit dem Code?


----------



## Till (25. März 2009)

Wie der Fehler sagt:

RewriteBase: only valid in per-directory config files

Du darfst dass also nur innerhalb einer <Directory /pfad/zum/verzeichnis></Directory> Direktive benutzen und nicht direkt im vhost.


----------



## hunter999 (25. März 2009)

Okay, das hab ich kapiert. 

Eine OT Frage hab ich noch.
Derzeitig setzt ich ja ISPConfig 2 mit Debian Etch x64 ein. Ist es empfehlenswert mittels diesen Howto das ganze Upzudaten? Ohne das danach das ISP2 nicht mehr läuft?


----------



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

*php not updated *

hi@all

update was success, BUT
why do i have still PHP Version 5.2.0-8+etch13 instead of PHP Version 5.2.9 ????

i would need it for Gallery3 support 

please help me out

thanks in advance
pgeppl


----------



## hunter999 (31. März 2009)

You need an Update from your Distribution for PHP5.2.9!


----------



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

hi

and how do i get this update???

please advice, i am a little novice in this stuff 

thanks
pgeppl


----------



## hunter999 (31. März 2009)

When you have a Debian System, i think this is a good resource to read for you: http://www.dotdeb.org/2009/03/11/php-529-is-packaged-at-last/

But i think it is possible to wait of the official release from the debian repository team.
Or you can Upgrade to Lenny: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-upgrade-a-debian-etch-system-server-and-desktop-to-debian-lenny


----------



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

hi
i checked my sources.list

deb http://ftp.at.debian.org/debian/ etch main
deb-src http://ftp.at.debian.org/debian/ etch main

deb http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main contrib
deb-src http://security.debian.org/ etch/updates main contrib

when i do
apt-get update --> OK
apt-get upgrade php5 --> nothing upgraded
apt-get install php5-cli --> php5-cli is already the newest version

so what now, i still have 5.2.0-8+etch13 (cli)

i checked the first link in the post above this one, but i have no clue what i can try just to update my php version.

someone a brilliant idea? i just need to update at least 5.2.3 nothing more.

thanks a lot
pgeppl


----------



## fuxifux (31. März 2009)

i have Etch and use the packages of Dotdeb:

deb http://packages.dotdeb.org oldstable all
deb-src http://packages.dotdeb.org oldstable all

into the sources.list and you get the newest versions of PHP and mysql automaticly...


----------



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

hi

i did as mentioned and get some errors while 
apt-get upgrade php5

Err http://packages.dotdeb.org oldstable/all php5-gd 5.2.9-0.dotdeb.0                                                                       
  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)

Failed to fetch http://packages.dotdeb.org/dists/etch/php5/binary-amd64/php5-gd_5.2.9-0.dotdeb.0_amd64.deb  Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?


what should i do next?


----------



## pgeppl (31. März 2009)

ok

now i did just
apt-get update
apt-get upgrade

keep all my ini files as they are.

now its working, and hopefully everything is still running as before 

thanks a lot
pgeppl


----------



## Till (31. März 2009)

Wenn Ihr auf englisch posten wollt dann nehmt bitte auch das englische Forum.


----------

